# Roster Shaping Up



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

With the recent Don Reid trade, I now believe the Magic are seriously intent on bringing in Keon Clark. They could probably pull it off without getting rid of Mike Miller if they can convince Pat Ewing of a nice buyout. Maybe if we offer him an coaching job, I've heard he's interested in coaching after he's done playing.

Here's how I see it the roster:

PG:
1.Jacque Vaughn(6'1" 190 lbs)-Pass first guy will run offense

2.Darrell Armstrong(6'1" 180 lbs)-"Flash" goes back to what he does best.

3.Smush Parker(6'4" 180 lbs)-If we can get him to sign, hide this guy on the IR, he'll be a keeper.


SG:
1.Tracy McGrady(6'8" 210 lbs)-Simply great

2.Mike Miller(6'8" 220 lbs)-Although he may be playing behing T-Mac, he'll get a lot of PT thanks to everyone's versatility.

3.Jeryl Sasser(6'6" 200 lbs)-Although he can't shoot, it might be best to move him here.


SF:
1.Grant Hill(6'8" 225 lbs)-Hopefully, he will finally be able to complete a season. If not, Tracy will be the starting 3, while Mike will start at 2.

2.Pat Garrity(6'9" 240 lbs)-One of the top shooters in the league.

3.Ryan Humphrey(6'8" 235 lbs)-The rookie will also get some time at PF.


PF:
1.Keon Clark(6'11" 221 lbs)- I know he's played some time at C, but at 221 lbs, I feel he'll fit better at PF.

2.Horace Grant(6'10" 245 lbs)-Putting him on the bench reduces his minutes, which saves him for the playoffs.

3.Andrew Declercq(6'10" 255 lbs)-As bad as most people make him out to be, when he gets PT, he usually delivers.


C:
1.Olumide Oyediji(6'10" 255 lbs)-I know he's very raw, but if you start Keon at one post spot, you need someone with bulk to start at the other to bang with the bigger players.

2.Steven Hunter(7'0" 230 lbs)-The Magic will be looking for improvement out of him. Considering he was just 19 last season, I'll give him some more chances.

3.Mario Kasun(7'1" 260 lbs)-From what I've heard, he's been productive in summer league. I'm a bit skeptical about what he'll do in the NBA though. Another possibility is Rashard Griffith.




Conclusion: I believe we have the best perimeter in the NBA. Not only at the starting positions, but also depth.

The Clark and Oyedeji tandem in the post reminds of the Ben and Bo show. Remember how effective those two were? The names don't have the same ring though.:laugh:


----------



## antmo12 (Jun 12, 2002)

i think that line up will be very good if hill come and plays at lease 80% of his game if he does not come back i think it will be average i just don't like the trade a 1st rounder for a 2nd but u got to do what u got to do to get what ya want i hope it does not back fire in a couple years what about us savin money to get duncan next year will we still be able to get him.


----------



## Orlando Fan Rob (Aug 2, 2002)

Your line-up looks good except Pat Garrity doesn't play small forward he plays power forward.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Actually, I believe Garrity used to backup at SF before he was needed to play PF.

Yeah, I hope we get Keon. The additions of Hill, Keon, Oyedeji could help the team into the EC Finals or the Finals. Jacque Vaughn was a pretty good addition as well.

I would like to see both Parker and Kasun on the roster as well. Kasun is only 22 and he has got a ton of skills for a 7-footer. Kind of like a poor man's Divac. With a couple years of NBA conditioning, he could be real good.

Parker is kind of like Jason Williams.. if you get him reined in, he could be damn good. I don't see much difference between Parker and Keyon Dooling of the Clips, yet Dooling is talked about much more highly..

Parker could be a terror on defense. I think I remember reading he has the wingspan of a 7-footer at around 6'3" ..

Gabe has done a pretty good job without losing Mike Miller and without a lot to work with. We need one more big man addition to round the team out.. hopefully it will be Keon.


----------



## Orlando Fan Rob (Aug 2, 2002)

I think your wrong on that one to my knowledge Garrity never played small forward. Garrity used to back-up the power forward.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

No, he was a small foward. He always played small foward until last year when Doc wanted to try something to shake up the frontcourt. I worked out pretty well on offense, because he pulled the defender out allowing Tracy to drive the lane more easily. On defense, it was a nightmare.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

That's what I thought. I wasn't 100 percent sure though.


----------



## Orlando Fan Rob (Aug 2, 2002)

Garrity has always played power forward its a common misconception that he is a small forward. Trust me.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

No, he did not. I see 2 people saying he used to play SF and only 1 saying PF. Majority rules.


----------



## Orlando Fan Rob (Aug 2, 2002)

He's always been a power forward since his college days. Teams may have tried to make him a small forward but he is not quick enough to guard the 3.

You guys can believe what you want to believe.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Most guys play one step up in position in their college days. Many of today's best college centers are barely big enough to play prototypical NBA PF position.

Garrity isnt fast enough to guard SFs. He also isnt strong enough to guard PFs.

He was a 3-pt shooting wing player off the bench for Orlando. Last year is when he started playing NBA PF.


----------



## Orlando Fan Rob (Aug 2, 2002)

Here are some links were he was a power forward before last year.

http://www.sports-wired.com/athletes_display.asp?ID=3888

http://ok.kalnieciai.lt/nba0001/teams/east/orlando.htm

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3/3262/

http://ok.kalnieciai.lt/nba9900/teams/east/orlando.htm

I could go on and on. I admit they may have experimented with him and let him play some small forward but 99% of the time he has played the 4. It s a common misconception that he plays the 3 unless you follow the Magic closely and understand the different position you wouldn't know.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

<strike>ya'll are retarded.. </strike><b><font color=blue>(Do NOT say other posters are deficient in brain power!- TR, administrator)</b></font>of course he's a small forward.. if u wanna call him a pf, then u might as well say horace grant played center HIS WHOLE CAREER. garrity may be too slow to guard a "real" SF, but he's also too crappy at defending the 4.. he gets overpowered EACH time he gets posted up, not a very good PF if u ask me


----------



## Jumpman232 (Aug 2, 2002)

The magic still want to sign Ryan Humphrey. They are big on him for some reason.


----------



## Jumpman232 (Aug 2, 2002)

sorry wrong thread


----------



## Orlando Fan Rob (Aug 2, 2002)

Last year Ho played mostly center but 99% of his career he has been a four. Garrity on the other hand is a four. I know he sucks defending the four but thats who he defends.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Orlando Fan Rob *
> Here are some links were he was a power forward before last year.
> 
> http://www.sports-wired.com/athletes_display.asp?ID=3888
> ...



I don't care what those places list Garrity as. He backed up SF. And I do follow Orlando very closely and you shouldn't question others "understanding of the different position" ... Garrity is playing PF out of necessity.


----------



## Orlando Fan Rob (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok we'll say he's a small forward and out of necessity he has played power forward ever since the beginning of his tenure with the Magic. Happy.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

ever since the beginning? i believe we had bo outlaw and ben wallace playing the 4 and 5. and we also had john amechi (*SHUDDER*)... and garrity was a TRUE SF back then now he's just used as a fake PF because he causes matchup problems when w'ere on offense.. but major lapses on defense


----------



## ORL4Life1 (Jun 17, 2002)

A little problem with your logic is that the Magic can only have 12 players on your roster so you need to cut 3 people.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ORL4Life1</b>!
> A little problem with your logic is that the Magic can only have 12 players on your roster so you need to cut 3 people.


Nope, the injured reserve allows teams to carry 15 players. Very few of them, who are on the list,are actually injured. Assuming we sign everyone I predicted, Parker, probably Sasser, and either Kasun or Declercq would go on the IR. 

In case someone does get hurt, you just dress one of those guys and replace them on list with the injured player.


----------



## Orlando Fan Rob (Aug 2, 2002)

Since Parker didn't play the final 2 preseason games with us he played them with the Grizzlies. I think its unlikely that he'll be plying for the Magic this season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

If nobody else signs him, there is probably a good shot he could sit on IR all next year with Orlando.

They barely have to pay him anything to keep him..


----------



## Orlando Fan Rob (Aug 2, 2002)

I doubt it, my bet is he ends up in the NBDL for at least most of the year.


----------

